# First Button



## chemist (Dec 29, 2009)

By request, here are two photos of my first button. It was processed through poor man's AR twice and precipitated with SMB. There was some trouble with the melting (see thread on craters), but we got that sorted out.
This is my first post with a photo (actually two photos), so if something goes terribly horribly wrong, it is my fault.


----------



## dick b (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice first buton, now you off to the races!

It will get easier and your quailty will improve as your refining skills are improved.

dickb


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice chemist!

That has to be close to 2 OZ, right?


----------



## goaldspektre (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## chemist (Dec 30, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> Very nice chemist!
> 
> That has to be close to 2 OZ, right?



I wish! It is 32 grams, a hair north of one Troy ounce.
By the way, the color in the photo is a bit funky. The actual button is a uniform gorgeous deep gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 31, 2009)

chemist said:


> By the way, the color in the photo is a bit funky. The actual button is a uniform gorgeous deep gold.


It has been my experience that taking pictures of gold that represent its true color is not easy. 

Notice the beautiful color in the pipe. 

Harold


----------



## zamistro (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice. How much of what did you process to get that?


----------



## chemist (Jan 1, 2010)

zamistro said:


> Nice. How much of what did you process to get that?


A lot of old PCBs and many pounds of pins. :lol:


----------



## JRH (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice looking button! Congratulations.


----------

